# Lets not start an argument but.. RCI vs II



## jc92869 (Aug 25, 2012)

RCI vs II. I know people are very passionate about this topic.   

I understand the basic difference. RCI  has more options II has generally better quality resorts right?

besides from this distinction, which do you think is better? specifically on three issues:

*overal cost*- membership fees, exchange fees etc.

*ability to book what is desired*- I hear that people have a lot of challenges finding availiability for their desired vacation on RCI -specificay RCI weeks-.

*Perks*-  such as RCI last minute deals, travel discounts etc. (please factor in any additional costs these perks might add)

Please weigh in with your thoughts.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 25, 2012)

I like them both.   
I don't think you have to pick one or the other. 
It's worth belonging to both and buying either a dual affiliated resort or owning something to trade in each.  
Why choose only one?   

And while you are at it, add DAE, Platinum, SFX and Trading places to the mix of memberships although these are free to join so you don't lose anything by becoming a member of these.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2012)

Just in case you don't know:  Most of the time it's a moot point, because you must use the exchange company your resort is affiliated with - you don't get to choose.  Some are duel affiliated, but not most.

I belong to both, and like both, for different reasons - they have very different inventory, so where you want to go, makes all the difference.

RCI - 
-more deposits
-exclusive with Disney Vacation Club
-Fees are high, but a savvy trader can really stretch their points

II -
-Best for Hawaii
-Fewer deposits, but more top resorts (Starwood and Marriott)
-Starwood and Marriott owners have priority for trading back into Starwood or Marriott.


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 25, 2012)

I've never owned anything but Marriott timeshares and have always belonged to II. I've had great exchanges using the Marriott priority, but have also stayed many times at both Four Seasons, Westins in Hawaii, Fairmont Franz Klammer Lodge and others. 

I decided early on that I won't buy an RCI affiliated timeshare. I just don't want to pay membership fees with both II and RCI. Nothing in particular against RCI, I just don't want the extra fees. 

I'm happy with II and I'll continue to use them for exchanges as long as I can get what I want. If the good inventory dries up I'll just unload my Marriotts and figure out another way to vacation.


----------



## TravelMamma (Aug 26, 2012)

I often wondered this myself, as I have both now.  Originally when I bought our timeshare we were with RCI, we only exchanged into Orlando (easy) and did it the old fashion way by just calling and seeing what was available, we never did requests.   We had a couple of bad customer service issues with RCI so we decided to try II, which we have loved.  I think since being with II, that's when I really starting trying to learn how to use our timeshare and starting making exchanges that I feel are more difficult than Orlando.  But, I just recently renewed our RCI membership again (after 7 years of II only) and think so much has changed with how exchanges are done.  So, I am glad this question came up to see what everyone thinks if they have dealt with both, especially experiences with RCI.  I don't even know RCI's fees anymore.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 26, 2012)

I love both, too.

I checked my history and found that I have made many more trades with RCI than II. But I have traded lots with both.

I have booked 5 trips to Hawaii and one to Aruba using II.

I have booked into Marriott Ford's Colony using II getaways several times.
Right now I have two weeks booked there for Thanksgiving.

Using RCI, I have booked 16 trips and one last call. Some of those were on RCI points, most on RCI weeks. Most of the RCI trades were into Disney Vacation Club --- including a two bedroom and a one bedroom booked for the same week for a big extended family trip this past May. Those two trades alone allowed me to rent my DVC points that I would have used for $4200.  

It feels to me that the RCI trades cost more. 

I am really happy with my timeshares and both exchange companies. 

elaine


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2012)

While we don't have any RCI resorts, it seems that II exchange fees are far cheaper, especially for owners of resorts that receive exchange fee discounts for exchanging in to affiliated resorts.

I believe Marriott owners trading their Marriott weeks in to other Marriott units receive a significant discount over the regular II exchange fee, $152 vs $124. I believe that Starwood has something similar. The only drawback is that we very seldom received discounted II membership offers.

Now in the days of Marriott's DC program, it is even better. All those II membership and exchange fees are combined in to a single fee that Marriott charges us once a year.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe both are probably equal. When it comes to a preference it's just what you're comfortable with and which system you've learned to manipulate to your best advantage. 

Most of our resorts are with I.I. and I've learned how to work Interval's system to get what we want.There are several on this forum that can say the same thing about RCI. I'm sure that if we'd have started with RCI or, if we owned more resorts that were with RCI, we'd have learned the RCI system and how to manipulate it to get what we want.

The thing to take into consideration is that both systems are constantly changing and evolving. Both RCI and I.I. are nothing like they were when we started back in 1998. Neither will likely resemble what they are today in another decade. Things change and as they do you need to keep up with the changes. Otherwise you'll become disenfranchised and what once worked well for you won't work anymore. 

Pick one and learn how to manipulate it to get what you want. Stay current on changes and how they affect you, then learn new ways to manipulate the system to continue to get what you want. Be prepared for change because change is always coming.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont buy to exchange rather I buy things that I think I will be able to rent at a profit or use myself, but the exchange companies are a handy place to dump my mistakes. 

RCI or II was an easy choice for me, Most of what I own is Wyndham and Worldmark, (managed by Wyndham) and Wyndham owns RCI and provides a "free" RCI account. . Also Worldmark allows me to trade weeks deposited with RCI for Worldmark credits, which allows me to use my mistakes.


If you are buying to exchange, look to the availability of resorts in the two systems and choose the one that has the most places you will want to visit, and then buy a timeshare that trades well in that system


----------



## e.bram (Aug 26, 2012)

With II you can request first. If you don't find what you want, use your home resort.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 26, 2012)

*We've been ongoing members of RCI since 1984*

I've considered a II membership a few times when I get promotional mailings for discounted membership fees, but have always decided against it because of dual membership fees.

However, we bought our first Marriott timeshare this year (Week 36 Monarch at Sea Pines).  We're very excited about our upcoming trip and first Marriott timeshare stay.  

I see threads like this pop up quite regularly.  In reading this one so far, there is the reminder that as a Marriott owner, I will have a priority exchanging back into other Marriott properties.  Since we are planning for our first trip to Hawaii in 2014, I'm once again kicking around the idea of possibly joining II and depositing my 2013 week in order to exchange for a week on either Kauai or Maui at a Marriott resort.  We're completely flexible as far as when we can go.

As a previous poster stated, it's all about working the particular exchange system.  I feel like I have the RCI system (even with all the changes over the years) down to a fine art.  I have remained a member all these years because I have been very happy with my exchanges.  There has been aggravation sprinkled in along the way and the fees do seem high, but overall I feel we do really well with RCI (Weeks/Points).

So right now I'm wondering if my current motivation to exchange into a Marriott property in Hawaii is reason enough to also give II a try.  I do have a couple of other non-Marriott properties that are II affiliated.  I have always rented these properties since they are prime beach weeks rather than join II and deposit them.

So, here I am again (because of this thread) wondering if II is something that I should consider.


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 26, 2012)

*Have discontinued paying for RCI.*

We belong to II and Trading Places.We discontinued RCI WHEN when we found weeks were available for less on Skyauction than through them.Since we have found Skyauction now has more fees we get RCI weeks on the AFVCLUB. We always get an extra week when we deposit any of our weeks to TP or II. At this stage we have more weeks than we use and can give to our kids as with five time shares we have ten weeks.
We often trade our less than average Waikiki bedrooms for Marriotts and Westins in shoulder season weeks and have even traded for Aviara a couple times.
We have no points weeks but have found we always can get a few nights in SF thru the TUG wanted site. There seldom are other places we wish to stay just a few nights so this works for us. I would like to use SFX but my weeks are not good enough for their system to accept them.
Everyone needs to join the systems which accommodate their needs best but most people TS people do not know they can put their timeshare into any bank which will accept their deposit.I have talked to people who have belonged to one system for years and didn,t realize what the TS salesman told them was not the Gospel.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 26, 2012)

We belong to both but have found that in recent years we rent far more than we trade using these two companies. 

As for the total fallacy that II has "better" (or more upscale, fancier, etc) resorts it simply isn't the case. II has fewer resorts than RCI and a great slogan that seems to imply a better grade overall. In actual fact we have had far more disappointing resort experiences - usually meaning the resort did not live up to published expectations - with II than RCI.  The simple fact is they about the same amount of good to great resorts but since RCI has far more locations overall they do have more "lesser" resorts in total. But to get to many areas you must sacrifice overall quality for location. So to cover many areas RCI does have resorts that  may not be ranked but offer a unique or high demand location that otherwise would not be an option. So I'd rank both equal in quality resorts - RCI ahead in overall choice. 

Lastly with II we found, and as you read those who are happy with II it will usually be the case, that being in a Developer system works quite well (such as Marriott or Starwood, DRI, etc). They get a significant priority over mere paying members. We struggled for over a decade as a mere member owner then bought into the DRI affiliated group. What do you know, immediately our previously tough to trade week suddenly got us multiple weeks practically on demand.  I woud never be an individual II member again but do find that with the priority the system can serve us well. 

If I could only have one it would have to be RCI.  But with the priority and the ability to use both II is a real option. If you really want only quality locations/resorts then SFX is the way to go. But your ownership must be at a qualified resort/time to use them. They are selective. Not "we take virtually anything" like the big two.


----------



## JulieAB (Aug 26, 2012)

We switched when DVC switched, but I like RCI even better now that they have tpus. Between our low cost to tpu ratio and ongoing searches, we're doing very well. But it's taken a bit to learn how to best work the system.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 26, 2012)

I belong to both.  My units that are dual trade better with II.  There are some trades that I have gotten with RCI that I couldn't have gotten with II.  I have also used some of the independent exchange companies and have done OK with them, but at this time not good enough that I would cancel my II or RCI membership.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> We belong to both but have found that in recent years we rent far more than we trade using these two companies.
> 
> As for the total fallacy that II has "better" (or more upscale, fancier, etc) resorts it simply isn't the case. II has fewer resorts than RCI and a great slogan that seems to imply a better grade overall. In actual fact we have had far more disappointing resort experiences - usually meaning the resort did not live up to published expectations - with II than RCI.  The simple fact is they about the same amount of good to great resorts but since RCI has far more locations overall they do have more "lesser" resorts in total. But to get to many areas you must sacrifice overall quality for location. So to cover many areas RCI does have resorts that  may not be ranked but offer a unique or high demand location that otherwise would not be an option. So I'd rank both equal in quality resorts - RCI ahead in overall choice.
> 
> ...



As time goes on and things continue to change, I think this is becomging a more true statement for both RCI and I.I. Systems have become the way to go as things have changed over the last decade IMHO.

Systems provide even trading power within I.I. or RCI. Most developer systems (Marriott, Starwood, HGVC, DVC, DRI, Bluegreen ect...) buld deposit weeks rather than allow owners to make individual deposits. There are contracts in place to assure a certain level of quality of those deposited weeks and, as such, an even value is placed for exchanges. This is good and bad. Good for lower than average quality weeks but bad for those who own a high value week but, most systems that are points based take this into consideration by giving the high value week owners more points. 

We've been happier with our system weeks in general than with our non-system weeks. We still do all right with our lone non-system week that gets exchange with I.I. The lone non-system week that's in RCI has always been used for personal stays so, I can't really comment on how well it would or would not do with RCI.

Systems also have the internal exchange rights, which is what we've found ourselves doing almost exclusively since joining these systems. At the moment we belong to three internal exchange systems with HGVC, Marriott and DRI. If I could get our other weeks into a system that worked for us I'd consider it based on the cost. RCI points appears to more closely resemble developer system exchanges because it assigned point values that can be spent on exchanges like money can be used to rent a timeshare. The difference seems to be RCI can change the point values whereas most developer systems are more rigid and reliable. 

To that end, if I had to vote I.I., RCI or internal developer system, right now I'd go with the internal developer system and ditch the big two.


----------



## jc92869 (Aug 26, 2012)

*open question*



ronparise said:


> Most of what I own is Wyndham and Worldmark, (managed by Wyndham) and Wyndham owns RCI and provides a "free" RCI account. . Also Worldmark allows me to trade weeks deposited with RCI for Worldmark credits, which allows me to use my mistakes.



i am also considering Wyndham as my first timeshare because it comes with a free RCI account and gives me the choice to avoid exchange fees as long as i trade inside of it's network, so it keep my overall cost of use low. However i live on the west coast and have been told worldmark might make more sense for me.  problem is that across the board, I see worldmark sell for considerably more on Ebay than Wyndham. ( does anybody know why that is?) So if i buy into wyndham, is it true that i can exchange into worldmark because it is affiliated  with wynham points? and if it true, are there restrictions as to which worldmark resorts i can use and when i can use them? also would i get the same priority at exchanging into WM that i would have at wyndham?

looking forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 26, 2012)

> does anybody know why that is?


I'm guessing it is because WM's annual costs for comparable lodging are lower, and the market makes up for this fact by bidding up the acquisition cost.



> So if i buy into wyndham, is it true that i can exchange into worldmark because it is affiliated with wynham points?


Technically, there is some crossover between the two systems.  But, in practice, it is next to nothing.  So, you should assume the two systems are completely separate except at those locations where each system owns some of the inventory separately (e.g. Dolphin's Cove, Steamboat Springs, etc.).  In Wyndham parlance, you should consider only "Club Resorts" eligible for booking: ignore Associate/Affiliated/whatever.


----------



## stanleyu (Aug 26, 2012)

In the past we've owned several TS weeks and had membership in both RCI and II. Currently we have just one week, and it is with RCI points.

Our only reason for sticking with RCI is their attachment to DVC. We use it to trade into DVC frequently (although our next trip is to Hawaii. If it weren't for DVC I would drop both affiliations and strictly trade within VRI.

I really liked II, but it was because out two weeks were 1BR limited kitchen. As such, had almost no trade value. But once within the 60-day window we could trade for anything, and frequently booked 2BR units in really nice resorts. We like going to Orlando, and that is a trader's paradise, since it is grossly over built.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 26, 2012)

The saved searches in RCI have been a real bonus.  It makes it very easy to "obsess" over searching and filtering through the resorts/times of year I do not need.  

On the other hand, I'm looking out the window of my Hyatt Mountain Lodge exchange right now and I could not be happier.... (Only trades in II)


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> The saved searches in RCI have been a real bonus.  It makes it very easy to "obsess" over searching and filtering through the resorts/times of year I do not need.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm looking out the window of my Hyatt Mountain Lodge exchange right now and I could not be happier.... (Only trades in II)



That reminds me, I've had my finger on the trigger of a possible exchange with I.I. of our 1 bdrm Branson week for a 2 bedroom July Starwood Avon, CO week for the last couple of nights. I may just pull the trigger on that one. Neither is what I would refer to as high demand but we really enjoy the mountains in the summer and Avon, CO looks like a decent location to explore Vail and points a little further west.

EDIT: Went ahead and confirmed the exchange; Grand Regency at Thousand Hills in Branson, MO select rated resort 1 bedroom July week for Lakeside Terrace in Vail Valley, Avon, CO premier rated resort 2 bedroom July week. It's easy to debate the merits if this would be considered an upgrade (up trade) as we've exchanged a smaller, lower rated resort for a larger, higher rated resort but we've also traded from a higher demand time at a strong summer vacation location to a lower demand time in a location not known as a summer family destination. IMO, it's probably closer to an even exchange than it might appear on the surface. It works very well for us and, with either I.I. or RCI, it's all about knowing what you want and how to get it. We just know how to work I.I. to our advantage better than we know how to work RCI.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 27, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Just in case you don't know:  Most of the time it's a moot point, because you must use the exchange company your resort is affiliated with - you don't get to choose.  Some are duel affiliated, but not most.
> 
> I belong to both, and like both, for different reasons - they have very different inventory, so where you want to go, makes all the difference.
> 
> ...



With RCI, you also get access to Hilton & Hyatt


----------



## icowboy (Aug 27, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> We belong to both but have found that in recent years we rent far more than we trade using these two companies.
> 
> As for the total fallacy that II has "better" (or more upscale, fancier, etc) resorts it simply isn't the case. II has fewer resorts than RCI and a great slogan that seems to imply a better grade overall. In actual fact we have had far more disappointing resort experiences - usually meaning the resort did not live up to published expectations - with II than RCI.  The simple fact is they about the same amount of good to great resorts but since RCI has far more locations overall they do have more "lesser" resorts in total. But to get to many areas you must sacrifice overall quality for location. So to cover many areas RCI does have resorts that  may not be ranked but offer a unique or high demand location that otherwise would not be an option. So I'd rank both equal in quality resorts - RCI ahead in overall choice.
> 
> ...


I was interested in your post but can't follow some of your terms - can you further explain?
-developer system
-mere paying member
-DRI affiliated group
-individual member


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> With RCI, you also get access to Hilton & Hyatt



i think hyatt timeshares just trade through II, although i've heard RCI has access to some of the hotel rooms. not 100% sure.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 28, 2012)

icowboy said:


> I was interested in your post but can't follow some of your terms - can you further explain?
> -developer system
> -mere paying member
> -DRI affiliated group
> -individual member




*-developer system*

some timeshares are run independently...some are part of a system of timeshare resorts (marriott/starwood/hilton/wyndham). there are benefits to being part of a system (if you are trading within the system).  sometimes resorts in a developer system also have higher maintenance fees and a more active sales group.

*-mere paying member/individual member*

like me.  i own an independent resort in NC and don't have access to any developer system preferences (when a marriott is deposited, it has to clear 3-4 weeks before non-marriott owners have a shot to trade for it, for example.) 

i haven't had the issues that john had but i have a lot of flexibility in when to travel and don't travel as much in the summer.  so YMMV (your mileage may vary.)

*-DRI affiliated group*

he can answer in more detail when he comes back around but john has stated that he's had better luck with a corporate DRI account with II than he did as an individual member...i assume DRI resorts have a preference period for DRI owners and he's gotten successful trades as a result.

i would agree that if you really want to stay in a (non-orlando) marriott when the kids are out of school, you really need to own a marriott (and probably still need to have a certain flexibility).  owners of high demand weeks are generally more likely to rent them for cash rather than deposit them into II for what would likely be a trade down...


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks, Charles.  I have wondered for quite awhile what YMMV stands for, but...*



chalee94 said:


> i haven't had the issues that john had but i have a lot of flexibility in when to travel and don't travel as much in the summer.  so YMMV (your mileage may vary.)



... never curious enough to google it.  

Now I know.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 28, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> i think hyatt timeshares just trade through II, although i've heard RCI has access to some of the hotel rooms. not 100% sure.



The Hyatt TS's are on II.

Hyatt Hotels are on RCI, but you MAY have to have Platinum to see them.  I see Hyatt's in Hawaii, California, Chicago, Florida, etc, all the time.

Some are only good for short stays. Some I can only get for a whole week, which I do not want: ie, Hyatt in Newport Beach, Ca, would be great for long weekends, but I have to take a whole week for too many points.

:zzz:


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 28, 2012)

icowboy said:


> I was interested in your post but can't follow some of your terms - can you further explain?
> -developer system



A group of resorts in one system usually operated & controlled by a Developer. If you opt for one of these it needs to be quite large (many resorts/locations) to be a real value. Too many resorts in a few areas or just a handful severely limits the potential value.



> -mere paying member



If you are an individual member od II not associated with any Developer. Although you are paying to be a member out of your pocket your place in the pecking order is greatly diminished by priorities II give to the Corporate/Developer accounts. Thus you are a "mere paying member" vs the Corporate / Developer members that enjoy much greater ability to get multiple weeks and/or priority exchanges. One would think the paying members would be #1 but in fact they seem to rank 3rd on the II hierarchy.



> -DRI affiliated group



A member of one of the DRI systems (they have 3 or 4 or more) that gets the Developer Priority with II.  Your corporate membership is included in your annual fees but you cannot deposit non-DRI ownerships into the account they are limited to the resorts in whatever group is providing you the II Corporate membership. It applies to all group memberships at II.  With RCI if, for example, Wyndham includes an RCI membership it is a full membership that can be used with your non-Wyndham ownerships as well at no additional costs. 



> -individual member



A personal RCI/II membership vs a Corporate / Developer provided one.


----------



## jjking42 (Sep 8, 2012)

RCI all the way. I have owned dual affiliated resorts that trade well with both.
I have replaced II with SFX when I want a higher end 4-5 star property that I cant get with RCI. I would like to get rid of my Marriott and get back into HGVC. I thought having a Marriott would change my opinion of II. But it has not. 
Not enough two bedroom units in II. Too many lock off deposits. Not enough prime summer and spring break weeks.

If I was retired without kids and could travel in off season Ii might work, but then again if you are traveling in off season RCI has very low TPU's.


----------

